# Your Family, God's Way: Developing and Sustaining Relationships in the Home



## LaurieBluedorn (Nov 21, 2010)

Your Family, God's Way: Developing and Sustaining Relationships in the Home by Wayne A. Mack

Read this book together as a family and do the homework at the end of each chapter. I guarantee it will benefit your family in a thousand ways. Do it now, while your family is young.


----------

